# Using guppy fry to teach betta fry?



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I have seen in a couple places now the recommendation to add a couple newborn guppy fry with betta fry to teach them to eat dry foods. 

Has anyone ever heard of this or tried it? 

My fry are spending more time in the middle and top levels now, so I sprinkle a little decaps when feeding live foods to try and get them to associate the two. I was just curious about the guppy method. 

Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

After reading about it in one of the Betta books I have....I had to personally try it and found it to work wonderfully. The Betta fry even seem to grow faster when kept with guppy fry...The hardest part is getting/having new born guppy fry on hand at the same time you have the Betta fry.....Guppy fry grow so much faster than the Bettas and the guppies will eat the Betta fry....so you have to be careful and have good timing.....

I also noticed that when I keep the Betta male long term with his fry that it appears that he feeds them or teaches them to eat processed food as well....or at least in my case......the male would be seen blowing food toward the fry and they could be seen eating it....


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I have seen Shad fanning his pec fins at the fry. It makes him look like he's vibrating, then he'll pick up and do the same at another location. I was wondering if that was him trying to teach them. Is that what it looks like? 

What age should the betta fry be before trying to add guppies? My fry are a week hatched on Wednesday, I think they're still much too small.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I have seen Shad fanning his pec fins at the fry. It makes him look like he's vibrating, then he'll pick up and do the same at another location. I was wondering if that was him trying to teach them. Is that what it looks like? 

What age should the betta fry be before trying to add guppies? My fry are a week hatched on Wednesday, I think they're still much too small.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Depends on the guppy fry size compared to Betta fry size....I do it based on size more than age since size-vs-age can vary so much...kind of a judgement call.....guppies can be pretty aggressive feeders and snap a Betta fry pretty fast....

My male would spit food in the direction of the fry....not sure if he was really feeding them...but that is what it looked like to me....lol...


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

My fry are one week old now and i am only feeding them microworms(my lfs don't sell brine shrimp eggs).Do you think i can place some guppy fries whith them?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Guppy fry are way too big to be with betta fry right now.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> My fry are one week old now and i am only feeding them microworms(my lfs don't sell brine shrimp eggs).Do you think i can place some guppy fries whith them?


Sorry,they are one month old now.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I keep guppies in my betta grow out tanks anyway so naturally I would say yes this method works.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

What age do you put them together MrV?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Between 4 and 6 weeks usually. But my bettas grow very fast.


----------

